# dhcpcd

## phoenix89

I finally got Gentoo installed..... Anyway when I try to start my network adapter and conduct dhcpcd eth0.  it says

eth0: open `/var/run/dhcpcd-eth0.pid': No such file or directory

I am trying to figure out why that would be the case because I installed dhcpcd when I was going through the handbook.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge -pv dhcpcd

# ifconfig -a

# rc-update show

```

----------

## phoenix89

emerge -pv dhcpcd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies   ... done!
> ...

 

ifconfig -a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 90:e6:ba:8d:fb:d0  
> 
>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

rc-update show

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>             bootmisc | boot                          
> 
>              checkfs | boot                          
> ...

 

----------

## strubbldesign

and please post output of 

```
cat /etc/conf.d/net
```

----------

## d2_racing

your eth0 don't have a ip adresse and it's actually dont.

Your /etc/conf.d/net will help us to see that is going on.

----------

## phoenix89

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
> 
> 

 

----------

## strubbldesign

 *phoenix89 wrote:*   

> emerge -pv dhcpcd
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

so emerge it 

```
emerge -va net-misc/dhcpcd
```

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, and after that reboot your box.

----------

